

Rubinius is important - "Rubinius will be the CRuby implementation of choice within 6 months" - nickb
http://ola-bini.blogspot.com/2007/09/rubinius-is-important.html

======
run4yourlives
I haven't read this, nor am I involved in any real Ruby extension efforts, so
take this with a large dose of salt, but:

Usually, if you need to explain why something is important, it isn't.

~~~
AF
Hmm. I wonder if the continued need to explain the benefits of using Lisp is
evidence for or against your statement?

~~~
run4yourlives
lol.

Yeah, I suppose time will tell!

